# Logging Large Cherry & Sassafras



## gvwp (Jul 19, 2013)

With the recent change in our lovely Indiana weather we have FINALLY been able to get into the woods. We have had another record year for rain and cool weather. Its finally dried out a bit. On the flip side the July sun has also came out of the clouds and super heated everything up. Here are a few pictures of our recent work in the woods.

Many super large 4SC Sassafras on this tract. We have just began cutting them. So far they have been super nice with very little spalt. This will be sawn into FAS high grade lumber, bowl blanks, and thin stock. 

[attachment=27929]
[attachment=27930]
[attachment=27931]
[attachment=27932]
[attachment=27933]

Also on the same tract are a good number of super nice large Cherry trees. Many measure 24"+ 4SC. Had some trouble with bugs and rot in some of the butt logs but others were perfect veneer quality. These will be sawn into FAS high grade lumber 4/4 and 8/4, table leg stock in 3" and 4", bowl blanks up to 16", turning stock, and thin stock. 

[attachment=27934]
[attachment=27935]
[attachment=27936]


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 20, 2013)

What does 4SC signify? And FAS? Gary


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 20, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> What does 4SC signify? And FAS? Gary


FAS is first and seconds, not sure about 4SC?


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 20, 2013)

I really like the smell of the Sassafras when cutting it!


You sure are a small fella standing next to that tree:rotflmao3:






Scott (hope to see some milled photo's too) B


----------



## jimmyjames (Jul 20, 2013)

Dang you lu my dog you, what species of cherry is that? We've got some massive choke cherry trees were gonna have to take down on the farm, soil is eroding and the trees are leaning and are going to come down anyway.


----------



## gvwp (Jul 20, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> What does 4SC signify? And FAS? Gary



4SC is a log grade which simply means all 4 Sides are Clear of defects including limbs, knots, cat faces, lightning strikes, etc. FAS is the top grade of lumber.


----------



## gvwp (Jul 20, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> I really like the smell of the Sassafras when cutting it!
> 
> 
> You sure are a small fella standing next to that tree:rotflmao3:
> ...



I love the smell too. Its such an under rated wood in my opinion. I love to make projects from it. Fills the shop with the wonderful root beer aroma. 

That's my 12 year old son Cody standing next to the standing Sassafras. He loves the woods and definitely has the wood bug.


----------



## gvwp (Jul 20, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Dang you lu my dog you, what species of cherry is that? We've got some massive choke cherry trees were gonna have to take down on the farm, soil is eroding and the trees are leaning and are going to come down anyway.



Eastern Wild Black Cherry. They get really large. I've seen them approaching 48" DBH. I prefer the trees that are 18" - 30" for lumber production. The really large Cherry trees tend to be buggy and almost always will have at least one lightning strike. Then again any really large tree tends to have at least one strike. Most of the really fine veneer Cherry is grown further east of here in eastern OH and PA but there was some _really _fine trees on this property.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 20, 2013)

When will the cherry bowl blanks be ready? Chuck


----------



## gvwp (Jul 21, 2013)

Nature Man said:


> When will the cherry bowl blanks be ready? Chuck



We always have Cherry bowl blanks available Chuck. Let me know what size you are looking for and I will post pics in the for sale section. 

David


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 21, 2013)

David -

I'm interested in 6x3 up to 12x4. Not sure how cherry turns as I've never turned any. Might as well include sassafras in your quotes to me -- same size range. Haven't turned sassafras either. Thanks.

Chuck



gvwp said:


> Nature Man said:
> 
> 
> > When will the cherry bowl blanks be ready? Chuck
> ...


----------



## gvwp (Jul 21, 2013)

Nature Man said:


> David -
> 
> I'm interested in 6x3 up to 12x4. Not sure how cherry turns as I've never turned any. Might as well include sassafras in your quotes to me -- same size range. Haven't turned sassafras either. Thanks.
> 
> ...



Chuck,

I will take a few pics in the morning and post them in the for sale section. Thanks.


----------

